# Remember these??



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)

http://www.peteyandpetunia.com/50sKids5/50sKids5.htm


----------



## Grumpy Ol' Man (Dec 7, 2014)

Remeber ALL of them, except the "Topo Gigio".  Where was that from?  You're getting too old when you can remember a couple dozen things from the 50's and 60's, but can't remember where you put your car keys 30 minutes ago!!!!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 7, 2014)

Grumpy Ol' Man said:


> Remeber ALL of them, except the "Topo Gigio".  Where was that from?  You're getting too old when you can remember a couple dozen things from the 50's and 60's, but can't remember where you put your car keys 30 minutes ago!!!!



Ed Sullivan Show


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 13, 2014)

Don't know Merlin Perkins or Beany and Cecil, but the rest, yes.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 13, 2014)

sure do. hope these run

[video]http://objflicks.com/TakeMeBackToTheFifties.htm[/video]


the rods we drove

http://objflicks.com/CarsWeDrove.htm


----------



## Louise (Dec 13, 2014)

I was a young teen in the latter 50's and loved Rock and Roll.  Each week I would buy the 45RPM of the latest top record. I was also a fan of American Bandstand.


----------



## Debby (Dec 13, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Ed Sullivan Show




I remember Topo Gigio so well!  Used to be my favourite regular on the show.


----------



## Vala (Dec 13, 2014)

I had a Topo Gigio in my doll collection.  I had to research it to find our who it was.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 13, 2014)

I remember all of them, used to make the gum wrapper chains.


----------



## jujube (Dec 14, 2014)

I had forgotten gum wrapper chains.  They were hot! in the 8th grade.  I saw a purse in an antique shop last week made out of them.


----------



## Georgia Lady (Dec 15, 2014)

Look up Vermont Country Store on Google.  It has things from the 50's, 60's and 70's. You will really enjoy it if you are a Baby Boomer


----------



## GreenEyedMare (Dec 17, 2014)

Scary, I remember every single one of them.  When the first Mickey D's opened here in Columbus OH, the hamburgers were 12¢.  Anyone remember SuperKoola? Lik-M-Aid? (a kid-friendly version of eating straight from the Jello box).  Many many more, but I CRS.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 19, 2014)

http://www.dollinfo.com/images/50misc/tearsgrp.jpg


----------



## AZ Jim (Dec 19, 2014)

I remembered 'em all except tube fire escapes.  I guess I lived in the wrong city.  They missed "slinkies" and "lula hoops" to name a couple.  BTW I have broken two computer screens trying to kill that damn bug that follows you around.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2014)

I do....I do.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 20, 2014)

I think I have one of those, undeveloped, in a drawer somewhere, can't even remember where or when they were taken.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

Next up....What was/is a Church key ????


----------



## kcvet (Dec 20, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> Next up....What was/is a Church key ????


----------



## Pappy (Dec 20, 2014)

Beer can opener. Always carried one in my car.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 20, 2014)

http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Churchkey


----------



## Vala (Dec 20, 2014)

Remember the guys rolling their cigarette package into their t shirt sleeve.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 21, 2014)




----------



## Pappy (Dec 21, 2014)

Vala said:


> Remember the guys rolling their cigarette package into their t shirt sleeve.



Sure do, Vala. I use to do it.


----------



## Vala (Dec 21, 2014)

I love the clothes, the styles were very feminine.  We could not wear slacks or jeans to school except under a skirt when the weather was very bad.  At one time it was a fad for guys to wear slacks with elastic waist, have forgotten what they called them, but other guys would sneak up behind them and pull them down. The photo is from 1955.


----------



## kcvet (Dec 21, 2014)

and guys with ducktail haircuts and white buck shoes


----------



## Falcon (Dec 21, 2014)

Ken N Tx said:


> View attachment 12033



 Popcicle maker.


----------



## GreenEyedMare (Aug 29, 2015)

Old style camera film holders.


----------



## imp (Aug 30, 2015)

I still have mine! A "log-log" rule used every day while enrolled at DeVry Technical Institute after High School. Electronics Engineering, 2 year Degree.   imp




A typical ten-inch student slide rule (Pickett N902-T simplex trig).


----------

